# Oregon Coast Aquarium



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi all, below are photos of saltwater critters taken at the Oregon Coast Aquarium last weekend. Don't have much to say about the critters as it is not my field but found them interesting.

Enjoy.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

those are some amazing picz bro. Great job


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice shots. thanks for sharing

love the cuttelfish. cool lil buggers they are.
and roughly how big was that cowfish?


----------

